# What's wrong with the paint?



## Advanced Driver (Jun 24, 2006)

I've been doing some touching up on my car, which has metallic paint. So I put the blue on, which seems to dry within 15 minutes, but I leave it until the next day before the clear coat. However, when I apply the clear coat, with a brush, I get brush marks in the colour coat. It's as if the paints aren't compatible. Any ideas?


----------



## J9NO A (May 7, 2007)

The solvent in the clearcoat will re-melt the basecoat. You can leave it a bit longer before clearcoat, or just not use it at all, which is what I prefer to do.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

you could also try adding some clear to the base coat..


----------



## Advanced Driver (Jun 24, 2006)

I see. If you don't do a clear coat won't you see a difference, maybe like a shadow around the edge?


----------



## Wheelie_Clean (Jun 16, 2007)

I have not noticed a difference not using clear on stone chips on Ford Panther Black.


----------

